# Laptop under Rs. 50000. No gaming, but high performance



## svr (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all

I have been reading through the various posts here for some help/advice/pointers. But unfortunately most posts seem to be for gaming & I am not sure the advice holds good for my purpose

Here are my req:
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) :Under Rs 50k

2) What size notebook would you prefer? : Preferably 14" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Mumbai India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell
b. Dislike: Sony (bad experience of a colleague)

Unkown: Acer, Asus, Lenovo


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? :  

MS Office (powerpoint, excel), surfing, light photo editing, music


6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? : Travel often, so lighter the better!

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games? : NO  gaming whatsoever

8) How many hours of battery life do you need? : More than 3

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK? : It's OK.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc. : Windows 7 Home Premium

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer? : Matte preferably 

I have mostly used Dell (office issued), and HP once. Another was compaq which ok, but battery went kaput in 1 year. 

Most comfortable with Dell - so thinking of Inspiron R or Vostro, but since I dont want to be blind about it  I would like to hear about other brands

Dell Inspiron R

I am really keen that it be high performance even if I dont do gaming since I anticipate working for professional purposes on it a lot (dont want dragging)  - so I think Intel i5 & 4 GB is essential. Is that correct? Or would i3 be enough? 

Of course, after sales service is critical too. 

Look forward to expert suggestions! Should I stick with Dell, or are there other similar options out there


Pls help....Thanks


----------



## Empirial (Nov 20, 2011)

HP ProBook 4330s Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know what problem do you have with sony coz I think that sony laptops are quite good and their performance don't decrease with time that much like other laptops and also they are quite durable.
And you should go for i5 and not for i3.
Would not recommend you to opt for dell inspiron series,if you wanna go for dell then opt for xps or vostro.
Or go for sony.
And if you can go for a 15" laptop then you can get i7 processor also for under 50k


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Empirial said:


> HP ProBook 4330s Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook



+1 to that.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 22, 2011)

Inspiron with i5 + 4Gb will be good . 

Get a minimum of i5 and if you fell that you need more power then i7 can also be considered but it might shoot your budget .


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron with 15.6" screen and i5 processor. It was around Rs.45,000/- It can do all the things which you have mentioned in your post. It has 500GB hard disk and 4GB RAM.


----------



## svr (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Empirial said:


> HP ProBook 4330s Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook



Thanks, will check it out...hope its still available with HP, as I see HP withdrawing model ever so often!
How about Lenovo ideapad? I checked out the Thnkpad series. But wow, really expensive. Get better value from Dell & HP for same config! 



aroraanant said:


> I don't know what problem do you have with sony coz I think that sony laptops are quite good and their performance don't decrease with time that much like other laptops and also they are quite durable.
> And you should go for i5 and not for i3.
> Would not recommend you to opt for dell inspiron series,if you wanna go for dell then opt for xps or vostro.
> Or go for sony.
> And if you can go for a 15" laptop then you can get i7 processor also for under 50k



Well, I saw my colleague suffer a lot of issues - Wifi, outlook acting up plus Vaio is usually over-priced. I could be wrong of course

Thanks for confirming on 15....I am open to a 15" - just want as lightweight as possible in this budget



xtremevicky said:


> Inspiron with i5 + 4Gb will be good .
> 
> Get a minimum of i5 and if you fell that you need more power then i7 can also be considered but it might shoot your budget .



Thanks, dont really want to exceed the budget! This itself is much more than I was ready for. But I felt better to spend once on a good config rahter than crib later...



rajeevk said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron with 15.6" screen and i5 processor. It was around Rs.45,000/- It can do all the things which you have mentioned in your post. It has 500GB hard disk and 4GB RAM.



Thanks for that confirmation

I spent some time to finalise models in Dell to compare with other brands. Its rather sad that Dell has stopped customisation  
Anway, 

I loved Dell 13z that has been launched ...slightly expensive

The other option is a Dell Vostro V131 -- but no optical drive. has also got great reviews on other sites. Any feedback? Whats the solution to no drive - do i carry around one?
Or if I want with optical drive then its Dell 3350, again great reviews. But 15"

Any thoughts??

Thanks again everyone..this is confusing business!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2011)

@OP- 15" was never light, and never will be, at least in your budget. Dell never was, nor is VFM. Neither was Sony, but I find them better than Dell  (At least in 14" lineup.)

My suggestion- Trust Sony  

Check out these-

1) VPCCA15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India - Performance with portability.
+Good gfx (Enough to play latest games)
+7200HDD
+Backlit keyboard 

-2.45 Kg (Not actually a portable IMHO, but fine)

Some real portables if you can have a look at-

2)VPCSB25FG : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
+1.74 Kg (thats something light)
+Backlit Keyboard + Switchable gfx)

-2GB RAM (you can add anyday)
-5400RPM (doesn't matters here)

3)VPCSB36FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Perfect?


----------

